# KM / Kali;  Real world?



## OCman44 (Dec 27, 2008)

Heya everyone,

I recently posted over on the Filipino Martial arts forum about my interest in both Krav Maga and especially the FMA Kali Escrima.  Ive been  doing a lot of research on both and from what Ive learned is that Krav seems to be good in real world/real life fights/real situations.   My questions however are more so for Kali in which Im more so interested in taking because I love how the self defense inter-twines with each other meaning you learn weaponry but you could drop the weapons and use similar techniques with just a few different changes and be somewhat as effective.  I also love the fluidity of it.

I asked how Kali Escrima was in real world fights/real situations and had been told that its really good if you take the time to learn it.

What Im asking here on the Krav forums is that how do the two differentiate in real world fights?  What I mean is that is Kali as effective as Krav is in real world/life fights than Krav is?

I know their two very different forms but Im just wondering before I invest a lot of time into Kali, would I get some/alot/effective real life self defense from it.

Any info on this would be greatly appreciated.  Im sorry if Ive confused anyone with my post Im just tryin to compare the two an see which would better suit me based off self defense effectiveness.


----------



## OCman44 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nobody?  No response?


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, real world? go with KM. Using Kali-sticks and bladed weapons will get you life in prison or the electric chair. (That also addresses how effective the results are of Kali-very) At least with KM, you might just ko them or dismantle enough for a clean get away.


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course there is empty hand material in Kali too. In the end both are effective. However, KM is more scenario driven for more real life situations imho.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2008)

*In the end it will come down to the person utilizing their training and not the system. (always does)*

I have experience with both and enjoy and think a lot about both systems.  However I clearly favor the Filipino side of things as a system that is one you can grow as a martial practitioner longer in.  That takes nothing away from Krav Maga as I think you can get up to speed quicker in it.  Both however are very, very effective.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 31, 2008)

The biggest benefit with Krav Maga is that you can reach a decent level of proficency in a fairly quick amount of time.  The art was designed for this and as someone mentioned there is a lot of focus on self defense scenarios.
I've had experience with both.  If you want something quick and dirty that will prepare you in a short amount of time, go with Krav Maga.

I personally prefer Kali and I would suggest that if you are interested in training long term it is a much better art for you.

Even more important though is the instructor.  Regardless of the art, you have to have a quality instructor or you're wasting your time.

Best of luck.

David


----------



## OCman44 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> Well, real world? go with KM. Using Kali-sticks and bladed weapons will get you life in prison or the electric chair. (That also addresses how effective the results are of Kali-very) At least with KM, you might just ko them or dismantle enough for a clean get away.


 
Well one of the aspects of Kali that I really like is how you can drop whatever weapon your holding and use similar techniques and be as effective. Thats what drew me to Kali is how its interchangable and how if your using a weapon and somehow you get disarmed you can still defend yourself as effectively without the weapons by somewhat similar techniques.(I think of the Bourne movies how he picks up a pen, or rolls up a magazine for a weapon)

When you say that you addressed the effectiveness of Kali-very, what did you mean? When you said "Kali-very" did you mean that the weapon portion of the self defense is very effective in a real world fight? or something else?

Seems like Im seing a trend. Most people are saying that Krav is quicker to learn and quicker to get more out of it but If you stick with Kali over time itll end up being more worth it, is that correct? It sounds like there's a lot more to Kali(which I like).

I really appreciate all your insight guys.


----------



## OCman44 (Jan 9, 2009)

OCman44 said:


> Well one of the aspects of Kali that I really like is how you can drop whatever weapon your holding and use similar techniques and be as effective. Thats what drew me to Kali is how its interchangable and how if your using a weapon and somehow you get disarmed you can still defend yourself as effectively without the weapons by somewhat similar techniques.(I think of the Bourne movies how he picks up a pen, or rolls up a magazine for a weapon)
> 
> When you say that you addressed the effectiveness of Kali-very, what did you mean? When you said "Kali-very" did you mean that the weapon portion of the self defense is very effective in a real world fight? or something else?
> 
> ...


 
Bump,

Hand sword any chance you could comment about my question/s that I replied with or anyone in general.  Would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bubbu9999 (Jul 28, 2009)

This is my opinion...Krav Maga is much more effective in a real life situation for a few basic reasons.

1. you do everything from one of two stances a Ready stance and a Passive stance, so that way you can do what ever you learn from when you are ready and from when you are not.

2. Krav Maga training also puts you through Stress training making it a much more effective tool when you are under a stressful situation.

3.Its an easy to learn and an easy to remember system of self Defense and that simple system and mentality is what makes or breaks a fight on the street. (Look up Hick's Law/Hick-Hyman Law) 

4. I have also trained In Kali for while and where I thought I was going to use Kali or some of my other Martial arts back round. Like Muay Thai, Sanda, or basic Kick boxing. However due to a bad situation. I recently Had to defend myself and when push came to shove Krav Maga came out without any thought it was just instinct. So I am sold on the system but it is really a choice based on what you think will be the best to defend yourself. That is all your choice.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2009)

Krav maga is an excellent choice, but it's newer and more unified so the training is more consistent from place to place. The FMAs are older and more diverse and so training methods vary. I assure you that there are people training the FMAs in very effective ways!


----------



## kior (Jul 29, 2009)

Why not do both? I do krav but would love to try some kali sometime to learn to use weapons more effectively. You'll cover stick and knife to an extent in krav (and improvising weapons is heavily encouraged) but not to the level in the fma so I would imagine they'd complement each other well.


----------

